# form 80 personal particulars for character assessment



## dr_hazouma (Jun 16, 2009)

what is this?
i was requested to do it 
but i filled in that character assessment form found on the e-system in my file page
should i download it and complete it by hand?
and what is this form intended for?
no one of my friends was requested to do it?
i am confused


----------



## dr_hazouma (Jun 16, 2009)

any help please


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Dr:

Fill it out and send it in hard copy (printed and filled out). It's basically some more bio information and many people are asked to do it. You should see this as good news. You usually get asked for this form just before visa grant (this and form 1221 are usually asked for late in processing state).

Good luck 

No need to be confused. It's all normal.



dr_hazouma said:


> what is this?
> i was requested to do it
> but i filled in that character assessment form found on the e-system in my file page
> should i download it and complete it by hand?
> ...


----------



## dr_hazouma (Jun 16, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi Dr:
> 
> Fill it out and send it in hard copy (printed and filled out). It's basically some more bio information and many people are asked to do it. You should see this as good news. You usually get asked for this form just before visa grant (this and form 1221 are usually asked for late in processing state).
> 
> ...


the problem is that i filled it on my file page on e-business
why fill it again?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

They still want the hard copy. Why not fill it again? Easier than going back and forth questioning it.



dr_hazouma said:


> the problem is that i filled it on my file page on e-business
> why fill it again?


----------



## dr_hazouma (Jun 16, 2009)

i did it 
and waiting for the results


----------

